# Access EISA partition



## g_goyal2000 (Jul 19, 2007)

I have an Acer & a Dell Laptop.
Both have an EISA partition each which I can't open using Disk Management in WinXP.
All it shows is "Help" when I right click on it.
Is there some way I can access it, or assign it a drive letter so I can open it?


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Jul 20, 2007)

Come on folks.
Isn't someone out there who can answer my query???


----------



## slugger (Jul 21, 2007)

oops


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Jul 21, 2007)

slugger said:
			
		

> 2 access d partition
> 
> *start ->control panel -> admin tools -> computer management ->disk management*
> 
> u shud also b able 2 assign drive letter


Dude, read my first post.


----------



## slugger (Jul 21, 2007)

by accesing it do u mean accesing it so dat u can use it 2 store ur own data?

if so den u probably have 2 delete d partition and crea8 a user-accessible partition usin partition magic


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Jul 21, 2007)

Actually, I need to open so I can access the data in it.
U see, I didn't get any rescue disk nor Windows CD with them both.


----------



## slugger (Jul 21, 2007)

u mat find sumthin' in dis link


u must google 4 terms like 


```
slipstream EISA partition data
```

make use of google operators 2 finetune ur serach

people make use of this method  cre8 installation fil of d OS


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Jul 22, 2007)

Well, all it says is how to make your own recovery paritition.
I want to know how to access a factory made recovery partition that can't be opened or assigned a drive letter.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (May 25, 2008)

Wow, no one out there can answer this question???


----------

